# Introducing Neon Tetras



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, im keeping a solo RBP in a 240L(63.4G) at what size would he need to be for it be "safer" to introduce tetras?

- Casper


----------



## a real doctor (Oct 2, 2012)

i want to know this myself also. i love the look of those buzzing all around some huge rhoms in a few youtube videos.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a matter of trying. Add a few, and see what happens.
I've kept some with reds of 20cm, but they still got eaten...


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

i once put 8 neons with my RBP and I went to throw the LFS bag away, before i got back there were no tetra's to be found.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

I dropped some neons with my Brandtii and they were gone by the next day also.


----------



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

damnit







it just looks so much better, he is pretty active but still, i once had a 140g tank with 5 rbp and 10 tetras lasted for about 4 months







was just thinking if there were a rule of thumb









- Casper


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Rule of thumb - everything gets eaten


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah good rule of thumb memento, even pleco's will get eaten!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Some of 'm.... not all. Some go well for years without any problems.
Same with other cohabs - nothing is impossible imo.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

what size pleco should i introduce to help ?


----------



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

i have 4x2 half inch rbps but their tails have bits missing, i read somewhere that if i add some tetras this will stop the rbps eating each others tail and concentrate if need too on the tetras,can you help,thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

asphalter said:


> i have 4x2 half inch rbps but their tails have bits missing, i read somewhere that if i add some tetras this will stop the rbps eating each others tail and concentrate if need too on the tetras,can you help,thanks


Fins are a natural part of their diet.
They regenerate them, so no problem if parts are missing.

You can add other fish to provide a source of fins, but that doesn't give any guarantee that they'll stop feeding on each others fins as well...


----------



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

memento said:


> i have 4x2 half inch rbps but their tails have bits missing, i read somewhere that if i add some tetras this will stop the rbps eating each others tail and concentrate if need too on the tetras,can you help,thanks


Fins are a natural part of their diet.
They regenerate them, so no problem if parts are missing.

You can add other fish to provide a source of fins, but that doesn't give any guarantee that they'll stop feeding on each others fins as well...
[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

There is a few rules, which have used with succes a few times.

1. Feed your Piranha well first. Do it 1 hour before you turn off the light at night time.

2. The bigger the Piranha, the better. A big Piranha wouldent bother trying to catch such small fish like a Neon.

3. Introduce the fish when you turn of the light in the tank. Wait until next morning, and you'll see if it succeded


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

a lot of people say to introduce fish when the lights are off, it seems to be what everyone suggests, but my piranha's are alot more active when the lights are off.. they swim alot more and seem to enjoy it alot more. i think MY rbp would eat fish when the lights are off instead of on. just my experience not speaking for all


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

bcp0715 said:


> a lot of people say to introduce fish when the lights are off, it seems to be what everyone suggests, but my piranha's are alot more active when the lights are off.. they swim alot more and seem to enjoy it alot more. i think MY rbp would eat fish when the lights are off instead of on. just my experience not speaking for all


Same here.
Most piranha species are actually crepuscular hunters, so hunt in the morning and evening.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i know this is side tracked from neon tetras but its introduceing a new rbp to an 8 month trio the new one is the same size 5-6" is there a way i can get him into the same tank and pack without difficulty?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

canadianforever said:


> i know this is side tracked from neon tetras but its introduceing a new rbp to an 8 month trio the new one is the same size 5-6" is there a way i can get him into the same tank and pack without difficulty?


Change the decor. That way the territories and pecking order have to be re-established. So if you introduce the new fish, the new order is established with the new one included.
Also, drop the temperature. 23 C will be fine, it reduces agression.
After a while when they are settled, you can increase the temperature again.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

should i make sure my origionl 3 are well fed b4 i add the 4th? and how long should i wait for them to settle till i raise the temp again?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Feeding before certainly helps








And raising temperatures can be started next day, just raise it slowly, a degree each day.
Keep an eye on the behavior, if agression rises just wait a little longer before further increasing it.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

i just introduced 5 very tiny neon tetra's into my RBP tank. they just survived their first night. i'll keep an update going


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

memento said:


> Feeding before certainly helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok







now this a bit more side tracted but would the 4 of them be ok in a 65 gal iv read alot of posts and you seem to know alot







i am most likely getting a 90 for them some time after christmas but that could be febuary even


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

A bit small for 4 piranhas of 5-6", but untill februar it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

sorry again but would the 90 be good for them to reach max size as well?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

90 would be fine, for life


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks!and iam geussin 4 in a 90 is max?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

"Maximum generally accepted"









More is possible, but considered overstocking so an entire different story.

Best stick to 4


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks!







i sent u a pm to keep this from going too off topic


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

here is my video of the first day of the tetra's INTRODUCING NEON TETRA'S


----------

